# Landscape runoff into sanitary sewer ? ?



## Spencer-Smith (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello All,

New to the forum. I'm a general in California and I've always thought that it was not acceptable to connect any landscape drainage into a sanitary sewer system. I don't have a plumbing code book handy, but just the potential sewer gases backing out of the sand trap would seem prohibitive. It's in San Francisco and the run to the street is about 70'.

Anyone run across a client that wanted to do it this way?
Would it depend on the sewer district rules? 

Roland


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Since most major cities are spending
billions of dollars to isolate storm
run off from old combined sewer systems,
I'm betting SF is not anxious to add your
storm water to their system. :thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Call the plumbing inspector.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

KTS hit the nail on the head call the Plumbing official.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Your code book will tell you, mine does.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I know that it wouldn't fly here.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

or here


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

No way would I ever think about letting this happen.

Why does the client want it this way? Up sell her a water retention tank to water her plants from with the runoff?


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Not legal where I'm at. I would think it wouldn't be allowed anywhere as the water dept. isn't fond of having to treat all that unmetered rain water for free.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

protechplumbing said:


> Not legal where I'm at. I would think it wouldn't be allowed anywhere as the water dept. isn't fond of having to treat all that unmetered rain water for free.


Amen, I would rather get caught with a trunk full of cocaine than get caught doing that


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Client is right Roland*

I pull permits in S.F. on a regular basis. use Cast Iron with a p trap and connect to the lateral. Call inspector about any Question You have , they're very helpful . I also plumb. under My Gen B license. Good luck


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you mean to say you’re directing rain water into the sanitary system and the inspectors are OK with that?!?!?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

protechplumbing said:


> Do you mean to say you’re directing rain water into the sanitary system and the inspectors are OK with that?!?!?


In Chicago all stormwater goes into the sanitary sewer.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

protechplumbing said:


> Do you mean to say you’re directing rain water into the sanitary system and the inspectors are OK with that?!?!?


Got my attention too.
That would lose a license here.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

We are spending several hundred million
for overflow holding tunnels and to separate
combined sewers, to keep overflow out 
of the the river here.
My plumber and I just disconnected
an 80 year old house's downspouts
from the sewer last summer.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Rain water goes into the sanitary system here. It IS LEGAL the Down spouts and exterior floor drains are tied in to it


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Virginia
No run off water shall be allowed to enter any sewer


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok so you live in a row house.

The floors dimension are 20X40 
your lot dimension is 20X 60

Where does the run off go, what do you tie the floor drain into?? except into your basement


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Rain water goes into the sanitary system here. It IS LEGAL the Down spouts and exterior floor drains are tied in to it


But you live in a swamp.
Daylight drains would 
come out in Virginia. :laughing:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Not allowed here.


----------

